# Health insurance



## dan boy (Feb 27, 2012)

I am wanting to move to NZ i wanted to know how much health insurance cost for my family which consist of myself (35) wife (28) sons (10/8) daughter (3 months)
as i know NZ is different to the UK health system (i.e) don't pay for visits to doctor etc, just so i can get a understanding of how much it will cost to live in NZ would be grateful for any help.. thanks Dan


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dan boy said:


> I am wanting to move to NZ i wanted to know how much health insurance cost for my family which consist of myself (35) wife (28) sons (10/8) daughter (3 months)
> as i know NZ is different to the UK health system (i.e) don't pay for visits to doctor etc, just so i can get a understanding of how much it will cost to live in NZ would be grateful for any help.. thanks Dan


Hi there
If you want to look at private health insurance, try Southern Cross Healthcare Group.

However, unlike many countries, it isn't essential to have insurance. The health service here is similar to the UK (some variations, but generally the ballpark cost to you will be the same). And like the UK, non-urgent treatment will take longer than if you went privately. 

Some will beg to differ with me - but we've had to use the health service here for both urgent (heart attack) and non-urgent (minor hernia) treatments, and have been very pleasantly surprised. But we do live near Auckland - in more out of the way places there will be differences.


----------



## dan boy (Feb 27, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> If you want to look at private health insurance, try Southern Cross Healthcare Group.
> 
> However, unlike many countries, it isn't essential to have insurance. The health service here is similar to the UK (some variations, but generally the ballpark cost to you will be the same). And like the UK, non-urgent treatment will take longer than if you went privately.
> ...


hi top cat

thanks for getting back to me very helpful info,i wanted to no because i heard you have to pay if you go to doctors like for cold,pains,just don't feel well etc,and it could cost $20-$30 for each visit and with 3 kids could work out a lot of money over the year thanks again Dan...


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ differences in definition of 'healthcare'; yes there are public hospitals, but visits to a GP cost - I was paying $70 per visit in Wellington 4 years ago but costs have decreased since the introduction of Primary Health Organisations (PHO) as I see the practice I used to attend on the list attached; add $15 (2008 rate, unsure now) for a prescription from the GP, then the pharmacy charges, a dose of flu can add up. 

I found this link from Wellington District Health Board, dated 19 January 2012, giving the fees - and showing the variances - for GP visits in that region

GP practice fees in the C&C DHB district

Note rates for children under 6 vary from zero to $30 per visit; $65 appears to be top rate for an adult.


----------



## dan boy (Feb 27, 2012)

Song_Si said:


> ^ differences in definition of 'healthcare'; yes there are public hospitals, but visits to a GP cost - I was paying $70 per visit in Wellington 4 years ago but costs have decreased since the introduction of Primary Health Organisations (PHO) as I see the practice I used to attend on the list attached; add $15 (2008 rate, unsure now) for a prescription from the GP, then the pharmacy charges, a dose of flu can add up.
> 
> I found this link from Wellington District Health Board, dated 19 January 2012, giving the fees - and showing the variances - for GP visits in that region
> 
> ...


hi thanks for info i will have a look at the link would the insurance cover doctors visits thanks Dan......


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ some policies offer a percentage return, I think up to 80% but of course this is reflected in a higher premium, I had one of these policies for years an doubt I came anywhere near recovering the fees I paid (their ideal client!), I cancelled with a change of employer that had an employee scheme, I joined for 50% refunds for a minimal weekly fee.
With a family/children I'd suggest you get a few online quotes and do some calcs of your own re cost/benefit. Also check on existing conditions and whether they are covered eg asthma medication.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dan boy said:


> hi top cat
> 
> thanks for getting back to me very helpful info,i wanted to no because i heard you have to pay if you go to doctors like for cold,pains,just don't feel well etc,and it could cost $20-$30 for each visit and with 3 kids could work out a lot of money over the year thanks again Dan...


Hi there
Yes you do pay for doctors visits - but prescriptions are much less. Hubby is paying $3 NZD for a 3 month supply of one drug - a bit different to the #7.90 GBP (or whatever it is now). What I also like is you can 'mix-n'match' private with public - e.g. I had an ear problem so I paid for a private hearing test then on the back of the results from that Iwas moved up the queue for a consultant appointment on the public health system.


----------



## dan boy (Feb 27, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> Yes you do pay for doctors visits - but prescriptions are much less. Hubby is paying $3 NZD for a 3 month supply of one drug - a bit different to the #7.90 GBP (or whatever it is now). What I also like is you can 'mix-n'match' private with public - e.g. I had an ear problem so I paid for a private hearing test then on the back of the results from that Iwas moved up the queue for a consultant appointment on the public health system.


thanks for reply i don't think i have to worry to much about it then judging by the reply's i can worry about something else now lol.

thanks dan


----------

